# Friend of mine killed by snag



## smokechase II (Aug 21, 2009)

"*Accident Takes Life of Wallowa-Whitman National Forest Employee*

*Baker City, OR – August 21, 2009: Wallowa-Whitman National Forest employee, Steven A. Uptegrove, 52, was killed Thursday morning when he was struck by a falling snag. Uptegrove was part of a forest crew assisting the Baker County Narcotics Enforcement Team with the eradication of an illegal marijuana garden on national forest lands south of Unity, Oregon.
........................."*

I thought about adding this to the thread on a fire started by a 'Mexican mafia' pot growing operation in California.

Not related enough.

I have no idea about the specifics.

Will post info as I can.

No speculation.
There are lots of dead trees in Western forests.



This was a great fun loving guy. Steve was a blast.


----------



## rmihalek (Aug 21, 2009)

My condolences to you, his other friends and kin.


----------



## KMB (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. My condolences to you and to his family.

Kevin


----------



## Brush Hog (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Godspeed to your friend and his family


----------



## clearance (Aug 21, 2009)

That sucks, always sorry to hear. Only time makes these events more bearable, but its always a kick in the balls for friends and hardship for the family.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 21, 2009)

sorry for the loss of your friend. rip.


----------



## techdave (Aug 22, 2009)

*Condolonces*

Hi Chaser, sorry to hear about your friend Steve. 

I will remind our guys working tommorrow in a burned area tht you dont have to be felling to get wasted by a snag!

My thoughts and prayers are for his family and friends.


----------



## deeker (Aug 22, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry.


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 22, 2009)

What a tragedy, especially during taking down some scumbag's pot farm. My condolences to you and his family.


----------



## smokechase II (Aug 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your thoughts.

There are several people on chat sites set up for this incident expressing their anger at the pot growers.

===============

Same for me although I realize that the cause here was something other than the pot operation.

Oh well.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your friend smoke.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about such a senseless tragedy and your loss of a good friend.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 22, 2009)

my condolences


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 22, 2009)

I hate to hear that Smoke.


----------



## RRSsawshop (Aug 22, 2009)

SORRY for your loss Smoke,I hate pot heads!!!!!


----------



## hawke (Aug 29, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> "*Accident Takes Life of Wallowa-Whitman National Forest Employee*
> 
> *Baker City, OR – August 21, 2009: Wallowa-Whitman National Forest employee, Steven A. Uptegrove, 52, was killed Thursday morning when he was struck by a falling snag. Uptegrove was part of a forest crew assisting the Baker County Narcotics Enforcement Team with the eradication of an illegal marijuana garden on national forest lands south of Unity, Oregon.
> ........................."*
> ...


 sorry to hear about ur freind


----------



## kbiv (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your friend. We've had years of drought down here, which is making our areas prime for this event, as everything is dying off.


----------



## superfire (Aug 30, 2009)

*sorry to hear*

to bad it happened. may god bless his family. freak accidents are the hardest kind to hear about


----------

